# Will updated phone wire improve DSL speed?



## Dark Jedi (Apr 30, 2008)

That is the question, here are the specifics:
We have Verizon DSL with a computer on the second floor of our home serving as the main computer and connected via ethernet to the Westell modem/router. (The other computers connect via wireless.) The modem/router is connected via a phone line run from the basement (where the line enters from the street) upstairs. There are a couple of phone jacks upstairs, but this is a line run by itself with a female connector on the end, which the modem hooks into via an extention line. The distance from the modem to the connector is about 15 feet, and the distance from there to the main connector in the basement is about 30 feet. I checked the dlwnload speed connection and I'm getting about 750. I's like it to be closer to double that (to use Netflix on the TV). So, will replacing that line, perhaps putting in a new jack closer to and more direct to the modem increase my speed at all? FYI my distance from the phone company hub is only about a half mile as the crow flies.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

What level of service do you have from Verizon? If you have 750kbit service, that's as good as it gets.


----------



## Dark Jedi (Apr 30, 2008)

Good question, and I don't know the answer. In fact, I didn't even know there were different levels of service. How do I know or find out what level I have? (It certainly makes sense that I may only have 750k service because I am close to the hub and that's what I get every time I check.)


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You need to check the bill or call Verizon. When you signed up for the DSL, you had choices for the level of service, and obviously the price is dependent on what you pick. :smile:


----------



## Dark Jedi (Apr 30, 2008)

Actually I wasn't given any choices. I did do some checking and I have 768k service, so that answers that. Even though I live close to the hub, I do live in a rural area. They indicated that a higher level of service is not yet available here. I'm just lucky - most people around here can't get DSL at all. I guess Netflix on the TV is out of the question for now (unless their minimum requirement is not actually the minimum requirement).


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I would forget about Netflix with that level of service.


----------

